# High Command HQ Infiltrated by Treasonous Bastard!!



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

At precisely 1:48am this morning, High Command HQ was attacked via claymore mine. 

Attacks are one thing, but sneak attacks are another. The UPS guy dropped nothing off, and nothing was in my mailbox. I went to work, came home around midnight, and decided to end the day with a Punch Gran Puro. I finished the cigar and opened the front door to pitch the nub into my holding area (these things stink if left inside an ashtray.) When I opened the door, there it sat; then a boom when my foot yanked the tripwire. 

Anyhow, I opened up the package and there was a very nice selection of smokes. I don't have a camera and my home computer took a dump, so I can't show pictures of the carnage. I remember seeing Perdomo Habano Corojo, Fonseca Habana Selection, RP Fusion MM, REO, DPG, and a few that I have not heard of before. There was also a brand new knife, which is now in my toolbox at work. 

Thank you Python for the wonderful selection of smokes; I will be sure to report which ones I REALLY like.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Glad it got to you safe.

Enjoy!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice hit Bob!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

nicely done Bob... Didnt even see that one coming.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

nice hit bob


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Niced hit :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Bob is getting back into the game? Nice job!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Bob is getting back into the game?


Retaliation my man, retaliation.

For this: http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=5697


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah but I thought Cobras were supposed to strike fast... not pythons


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Yeah but I thought Cobras were supposed to strike fast... not pythons


The thing with Pythons is, that they look all big, fat, and lazy and then hit fast and fierce before the prey actually knows what hit them or where it came from. Then they get slow again to give their prey a slow agonizing death. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:lolat: 


Python said:


> The thing with Pythons is, that they look all big, fat, and lazy and then hit fast and fierce before the prey actually knows what hit them or where it came from. Then they get slow again to give their prey a slow agonizing death. :lol: :lol:


Very nice hit!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Way to go, Python!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Bob is getting back into the game?
> ...


I'm with ya bro. I still (by my own choice) owe at least one major retaliation against a certain fish; who's name shall not be mentioned. It'll be a little while (wifey has frozen my assests), but it certainly will not go unanswered. :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Jax, Jax, Jax :roll: You oughta know better than to try & touch the BOOB without permission!!! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Nice hit Bob!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I borrowed the shop camera from work and took a pic of the carnage. The ones on the left are ones I have tried before, and the ones on the right are new to me.

I dug in and tried the Vibe Corojo last night; very tasty smoke!! I had the REO this morning and it was a bit too strong for the first smoke of the day.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

that Pepin Blue Label is very tasty!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

The Reo is tasty but it is definitely not an early morning smoke.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Agree, the REO is a bit strong for a morning smoke. If I smoke in the morning it'll generally be something fairly mild like a CAO Gold, or Montensino.

Excellant selection of sticks there though!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

nice strike from snake man Bob!


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

opcorn: 

Boy is this fun. Relaxing, so popcorn and watching all this destruction.

Great hit Bob.


----------

